# Nemesis Headset Question - Bearing Angular Contact?



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

Anybody out there know the angular contact for the bearings in the Nemesis Head Tube? I'm trying to figure out what headset to purchase. I'm just working with a frame and fork here.

Thanks,
Greg


----------

